# Update from Doctor-small cancer found



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

My Surgeon told me Wednesday that the preliminary biopsy showed no cancer which is what he expected. He just called to let me know that he received the final report and a very small cancer was found. He says this is not unusual and that he has already consulted with my Endo and they are in agreement that there is no change in my prognosis or outlook, and nothing else needs to be done, that I am cured.

I feel confident in what he says and Thank GOD that I had the TT when I did.

Any one else have cancer found with their surgery from Graves Disease?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> My Surgeon told me Wednesday that the preliminary biopsy showed no cancer which is what he expected. He just called to let me know that he received the final report and a very small cancer was found. He says this is not unusual and that he has already consulted with my Endo and they are in agreement that there is no change in my prognosis or outlook, and nothing else needs to be done, that I am cured.
> 
> I feel confident in what he says and Thank GOD that I had the TT when I did.
> 
> Any one else have cancer found with their surgery from Graves Disease?


Yeah........................that's why I am always on the war path. I can't tell you how many over the years I personally have observed that were told "no cancer" only to find out after TT and pathology that "yes, indeed!" The little critters were there.

Boy, am I "ever" glad you had a TT. And make sure they follow up with Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, keep your TSH suppressed and an MRI every couple of years......................just to be on the safe side.

Hashimoto's and Graves'!
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, am glad you got the TT! There are a number of people with Grave's who ended up having cancer discovered during the pathology of the thyroid. It's good you were able to evict it early. 

Still feeling good after your surgery?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Andros & Joplin

Do you know cancer never occurred to me until I started researching Graves again and surgery ! I have an Endo appointment in April and will definitely have her check EVERYTHING she is suppose to. I think for a lack of a better word I am kind of "WOWED" with this new info : ) but thankful too !!

I still feel great since the surgery but definitely lack energy at times, but nothing a little nap doesn't help !


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

No graves here, just a multinodular goiter, but both my fam doc and local endo swore up and down that it wasn't cancer. (But the endo was still suggesting TT due to the size, and "calcium deposits".) After meeting with the surgeon one time, we were told that she was 99.9% sure it WAS cancer. Now, my surgeon is the head of the endocrinology dept. at the Cleveland Clinic, so the hubby and I took her 99.9% as truth. The surgeon said that the "calcium deposits" that the local endo had seen was actually the cancer. (This was just over 3 wks ago.) She also looked at my lymph nodes, and said that it hadn't spread there yet. (Ultrasound)

Had my TT less than 48 hours ago. Either she misread the ultrasound, or it just spread that quick, but she had to take the lymph nodes too. She got the prelim report from pathology, and both nodules on the goiter and the lymph nodes had the cancer. (She's gonna call me in a few days once she gets the full pathology report.)

Yeah, needless to say, I'm glad the local endo suggested a TT.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

teri2280 said:


> No graves here, just a multinodular goiter, but both my fam doc and local endo swore up and down that it wasn't cancer. (But the endo was still suggesting TT due to the size, and "calcium deposits".) After meeting with the surgeon one time, we were told that she was 99.9% sure it WAS cancer. Now, my surgeon is the head of the endocrinology dept. at the Cleveland Clinic, so the hubby and I took her 99.9% as truth. The surgeon said that the "calcium deposits" that the local endo had seen was actually the cancer. (This was just over 3 wks ago.) She also looked at my lymph nodes, and said that it hadn't spread there yet. (Ultrasound)
> 
> Had my TT less than 48 hours ago. Either she misread the ultrasound, or it just spread that quick, but she had to take the lymph nodes too. She got the prelim report from pathology, and both nodules on the goiter and the lymph nodes had the cancer. (She's gonna call me in a few days once she gets the full pathology report.)
> 
> Yeah, needless to say, I'm glad the local endo suggested a TT.


Thank God you are okay! How do you feel? Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for fast recovery.

Do you have stitches or glue and how does the incision look?

Ice down; eat lots of ice-cream!! What can I say?

Yes; many "cysts" have calicified rims or Comet tails and these are suspiciously cancer until proven otherwise.

Hope you can share the path report with us? And I wonder if you will have to have follow-up RAI?


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

teri - My thoughts & prayers are with you! I'm happy you are doing so well after the surgery. Hang in there !

Oh, and one of the main things I think that really helped with any soreness in my neck was the exercises of touching my chin to my chest and then leaning my head back as far as I could and of course ICE off an on all day.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Feeling GREAT Andros & polly!! A little bit of pain from the incision, but nothing to whine about (or need meds for). Hurts when I swallow, whether it's ice cream or "real food", but other than that, nothing, and no swelling so far!! I'm starting to get a little bored already, so I guess that's a good sign!! Fingers were a little tingly this morning, but one of my Calcium pills cured that.

No stitches- just glue. Looks pretty good...have a small bruise on my left side, but it's already smaller than it was yesterday, so I'm sure that'll be gone in no time. The bruise in my arm where they tried to put the IV and missed the vein is worse looking and honestly hurts more than my neck!


----------

